# Horwood Lake.........Foleyet, Ontario



## Tinman (Oct 17, 2004)

Will be making my first trip to Horwood Lake Ontario for first week of Sept.

Has any of you been there and what was your experience?


----------



## Pappylachia (Jun 28, 2009)

Haven't been to Horwood lake myself, but you might want to check out the reports and comments on www.ofncommunity.com. Search Horwood.

Have a good trip.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I have been to Horwood Lake each of the last 5 years. It is a very good lake for walleye and pike, fishing is good during that 1st week of Sept (that is when we always went too). The walleye are mostly small, if you catch a 3 or 4 pounder that's pretty good. But the walleye are numerous, once you learn where to find them. Most of the walleye we catch are on jig/minnows or jig/plastics. Most of the pike are caught on stickbaits or spinnerbaits. My biggest pike was 42", 20lbs (see avatar).
There are only a few camps on this huge lake so fishing pressure is low. We always stayed at Horwood Lake Lodge and enjoyed it a lot.
My best advice would be to take your time looking around using your map and fishfinder to learn where the good structure is to fish. Also, go slow at first until you learn where the underwater shoals are, you can be in 20 FOW one minute and 2 FOW the next.

I could go on about Horwood all day, if you want more info send me a PM with your phone number and I'd be happy to call you and talk Horwood fishing.

Brian


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Been there twice and I would say triton175 is right on. Pike are numerous and walleye are as well. We caught mostly smaller walleye as well, but fished one day in the rain and caught several larger class ones. So you never know. If you want to get a rush, find the pike and throw a large topwater at them.  Good luck and be safe!


----------



## Tinman (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks guys for your response.

I'll soon be counting the days until we go.


----------

